

Coteline, a new programming language for the JVM - jponge
http://typeunsafe.github.io/coteline/
&quot;Unifying Hipsters and Enterprise Developers more, more clearly.&quot;
======
hbogert
I looked at this, but it seems horrible? Why is everybody enthusiastic for
this ;)

